# Fakey GW Models



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

So, I was surfing the internet looking for models to use as characters for my High Elf army that were maybe not Games Workshop but still had the same general appearance, and came across these. They look more or less like the GW spearmen, but proportioned properly in the hands. Interesting, no? So I continued looking at the site, and came across these gems. If I used Savage Orcs in my Orc army, I think GW might have some serious competition! 

I have to wonder how many other sites are out there like that, and why no one's been doing this for a long time.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

These are excellent! Shame i don't want any of the models they have and its US.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice models. Are they already painted? I can not find out one way or another from the website. I think they are unpainted. 

If you have a minute look at their bases. $2.00 for 50mm textured bases (2) and $5.00 for 25mm textured bases (10). That is a damn good deal, now only if they did round bases.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

You actually have me interested.... I've always wanted to do a Savage Orc horde, and those models are excellent!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

They're unpainted, i had a look around their forum and they have a painting showcase. They even have the same type of command!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice find horus those orks look damn good


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

there are quite a few good sites for these type of models dwarf wars is a good one for dwarves chaos dwarves and norse, confrontation(rackham) is another but can be expensive. and thats just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.minifigs.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=41_21_199


want some imperial guard colonial style LMFAO


omg its vvietcong guard

http://www.oldgloryuk.com/disp_item.php?c=32&oc=90


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

rackham would be great but I've heard their scale is different, and the website is pretty poorly maintained so there are some guys you can't order.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

savage orcs look sweet


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

They're pretty nice.

They've made it look like they come painted though by splitting the painted bodyparts.


----------



## Emo Hunter (Jan 30, 2008)

*I hate you dirty Emos*

Post Edited by Jacobite because the member is about 2.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

im so afraid oh no a chav with his pants in his scks so he can defecate himself without notice


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Emo Hunter said:


> Hello i am your friendly neiborhood chav. i have come to tell al you Emos that the end is near and you must all kill yourselves.
> HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!:fuck::fuck::fuck:
> lots of love xxxXXXxxx


Welcome to Heresy.

Come back in a month once you've finished hunting.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

0h n035 t3h fucknig em0s!!!!11one 0h t3h n035!!!!111one

good one mate. enjoy your ban.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Sad thing is, he's got better spelling than some of our members...
And they say Chav's learn nothing at school....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm quite surprised that GW hasn't got onto them about it as those mini's look pretty dam similer to GW's. Even the way they come together is similer. Hmmm.


----------

